# 2008 Bentley Flying Spur. Ok for Uber?



## Kyle Miller (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a 2008 Bentley Continental Flying Spur in white. I want to drive for Philadelphia uber but I'm not sure if I'll be accepted. My car is in amazing condition and only has 58,900 miles on it. It's a 2 owner car. Would they accept me? BTW I'm 34 years old if that helps.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Not sure if serious or trolling.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Kyle Miller said:


> I have a 2008 Bentley Continental Flying Spur in white. I want to drive for Philadelphia uber but I'm not sure if I'll be accepted. My car is in amazing condition and only has 58,900 miles on it. It's a 2 owner car. Would they accept me? BTW I'm 34 years old if that helps.


Uber prefers newer cars but I guess your car would do.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Why wouldn't they it has 4 doors

Being 34 or 44 won't matter much ..


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Kyle Miller said:


> I have a 2008 Bentley Continental Flying Spur in white. I want to drive for Philadelphia uber but I'm not sure if I'll be accepted. My car is in amazing condition and only has 58,900 miles on it. It's a 2 owner car. Would they accept me? BTW I'm 34 years old if that helps.


You could have signed up for uberX instead of finding this forum and submitting your document here,


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That's perfect for Uber X. 

You're exactly the type Travis is looking for.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea but this car gets like 8 mpg..

Would burn a 1/8th of tank just waiting out a 5 minute no show.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kyle Miller said:


> I have a 2008 Bentley Continental Flying Spur in white. I want to drive for Philadelphia uber but I'm not sure if I'll be accepted. My car is in amazing condition and only has 58,900 miles on it. It's a 2 owner car. Would they accept me? BTW I'm 34 years old if that helps.


Don't be a ****ing idiot man. Philly doesn't even have uber select or uber luxury so your only choice is to drive uberX.

Philly uberX is:
$0.18 Minute
$1.10 Mile

After uber cut of 25%:
$0.13 Minute
$0.82 Mile

"My car is in amazing condition" doing uberX it won't be for long.

KBB your car is currently worth $97,000, let's say you put on 10,000 miles doing uber, your car is then worth $92,000.

If you want to trash your car, lose $5,000 and your time, I've got a cheaper solution, just send me $5,000 cashiers check and don't do uber and you'll have a nice condition Bentley left over.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

34? You sure you were not giving us your IQ level & not your age?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

You're perfect for Uber. You already don't care about making a profit. Do it for fun and make Uber money. They'll take you on UberX, but I don't think you'll make enough to cover the fuel you will burn. I love coming to this forum. As always, better than the laugh factory or the comedy store.


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

Fake post.... or just plain dumb??


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Fake post.... or just plain dumb??


Should take a poll.. I say fake & dumb.. Anyone who can afford a Bentley would never consider driving for Uber..Unless that is all they got from a divorce settlement & are living in it plus a shoe allowance


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Fake post.... or just plain dumb??


I say fake as well. If not our society is truly doomed.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

A little trolling passes the time obviously. I would change the rims though there's to much black around the wheels for a white car.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

LOL

I've seen dude driver Tesla for UberX. You'll make his jealous.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> LOL
> 
> I've seen dude driver Tesla for UberX. You'll make his jealous.


Same. There's an Uber Tesla here in San Diego as well.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I vote for









And just so you know car needs to be in your name not your mom's


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I would much rather have a Tesla than that Bentley. The one above looks more like a Chrysler 300 to me, with no disrespect.

The 300 might even look a little better. IMO That's a 2013 below and again with no disrespect.









There's nothing that resembles a Tesla that I can think of other than the Maserati Quattroporte, but again it's just my opinion.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I would much rather have a Tesla than that Bentley. The one above looks more like a Chrysler 300 to me, with no disrespect.
> 
> The 300 might even look a little better. IMO That's a 2013 below and again with no disrespect.
> 
> ...


That Bentley is a heavy gas guzzling son of a .....


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a better idea. My car gets great mileage, it's an Uber/Lyft moneymaker on wheels. 40mpg highway, 38 city. That's 5.5¢ per mile. 

I'll trade you my money maker for your worthless Bentley. Straight up, you don't even have to give me any cash.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Some people must not have a social life I guess. Uber - the great social experiment...lol


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

34 and driving a Bentley? I think you meant to post on Craigslist. Not the Uber Riders Forum!


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Your age is irrelevant.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Did the money start showering yet? You have no idea how much dollars you will be making driving a Bentley. You could really pimp it up so your pax enjoy it, consider adding iPads to the headrest atleast for entertainment, that way better rating for u.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Digits said:


> Did the money start showering yet? You have no idea how much dollars you will be making driving a Bentley. You could really pimp it up so your pax enjoy it, consider adding iPads to the headrest atleast for entertainment, that way better rating for u.


Don't forget the Godiva Chocolates and Fiji water!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I think I saw him this morning in Scottsdale, driving around $30,000 millionaires. Lol

An Uber match made in Uber heaven. Lol


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

You'd be better off selling it, using the money to buy an apartment in a cheap state and renting that apartment out for and income/investment property.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Great way to literally pick up drunk girls when you strike out at the bars.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't like that old clunker Bentley POS. I prefer a new Rolls Royce for my UberX rides to McDonald's.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> I would change the rims though there's to much black around the wheels for a white car.


Yup, the black wheels just makes it look ghetto.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I haven't checked Philly but around here it would be an UberX car. It's too old for Select or Black and even those don't pay enough to drive a Bentley. So no on Bentley for Uber unless you just can't think of a better way to meet girls or something. You'll lose lots of money driving something like that. If you really want to drive a Bentley for Uber just for fun I'd get in touch with Uber and see if you can arrange to be part of some sort of promotional stunt. Uber seems to love promotional stunts. Maybe they can make your car model come up as "Surprise Bonus Uber Car" or something like that and give you a dash cam to record pax's reactions so they can use them in advertising. You'll get bored with your adventure quickly, but Uber won't mind as long as you get some good dash cam footage.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

There was an UberLux driver in Londom that had that shape Bentley.

Didn't last long though and that was at £4.00 a mile and before X arrived and ruined Lux


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

It would be interesting to look at the opposite end of the spectrum; what car would "barely" qualify for select at the best possible acquisition cost and still be economic enough to make the cost per mile less than half of net pay @ select rates?
From the list, I would guess the Hyundai models would be the cheapest to purchase:

A quick check, I can buy for asking price a 2013 Genesis for $15k locally, and it qualifies for select. 
With the base model 3.8L V6 it gets 18/28 mpg on regular gas. They come with leather, and something called "premium leather" whatever that means.
I don't know how long you can drive a 2013 and still have it qualify for select, so it's hard to determine the cost per mile. If you go with two years, drive it 30k miles per year, average mileage 23mpg, take a guess at insurance cost... should be under 45¢ per mile without any big ticket maintenance issues. 
Indianapolis select rates pay @ 20% commission $1.68/mile + 32¢/min there is money to be made if there were any demand for Select passengers, which I doubt in this market, but I could be wrong.

I found a rare Audi A6, 2007 model with over 100k miles for only $11k asking price, but that engine runs on premium fuel. The extra cost of premium is a couple pennies per mile, so it's not a deal breaker.

The car I own doesn't show up on the list, so I don't have any select experience, but I often hear "nice car, what is it?" Once I picked up a couple, and she got all over his stuff for ordering a select car and the waste of money....blah blah blah. Apparently he had mistakenly ordered an UberSelect the last time and she thought he did it again. I saw him looking at me as she blathered endlessly, so I put him out of his misery by interrupting her to tell her she was in an UberX car. I know where my bread is buttered, and he obviously was going to be rating me.

What's the most economical way to Uber Select? The older the better?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

One does not drive a nice car for profit, one does it for the tax benefits. Research Vehicles and Section 179.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Drive a month with that car and it will be worthless. Whoever mentioned 5,000 dollar loss was being very generous. I'm sure it's a joke in the first place. If not we'll don't forget to put as many neon lights on it as you can!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> I would much rather have a Tesla than that Bentley. The one above looks more like a Chrysler 300 to me, with no disrespect.


To be fair Chrysler is the one imitating Bentleys and not the other way around.


----------

